# Game Thread: 76ers Vs Orlando Magic (Nov. 14)



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*November 14, 2004 - 2:00 PM (EST)

Orlando Magic (4-2) Vs Philadelphia 76ers (3-3)

@Wachovia Center, Philadelphia, PA*
Aired on:







and









*Projected Starting Lineups:*


 

*STORYLINE:* Both teams come into Sunday's contest coming off of double digit comebacks on Friday, the Sixers stormed back from the three point sharp shooting of Kyle Korver and a big game ending shot that ended the Indiana Pacers hopes of leaving Philadelphia with a win in OT. The Orlando Magic survived the one-man wrecking crew known as Kobe Bryant to put up a 122-113 victory in regulation. The Orlando Magic present many of the same problems the Phoenix Suns gave the Philadelphia 76ers including (but not exclusive to) advantage in athleticism, and size, also like the Suns the Magic like to run, which is going to present troubles to a 76ers team that has trouble getting out of the gates.

In an early start, it's imperative for the Sixers to not have early defensive lapses and giving easy open looks from the perimeter, where players have found a lifetime to stand open as the Sixers players still struggle to gather an understanding of Jim O'Brien's "five as one" defensive scheme. A war for the Sixers in this game will be on the boards, the Orlando Magic average the most rebounds per game in the NBA at 49.3 per while the 76ers average a mere 41.8, the Sixers could have aide coming as Samuel Dalembert is probable to return from the hamstring injury he suffered against the Suns over a week ago. When the 76ers have the ball, they have to attack Steve Francis and get him into early foul trouble in hopes to derail the Magic early. The Sixers must take advantage of easy baskets. 

With both teams giving up around 100 points a game, expect this to be an exciting game where both teams go over (or come close to going over) the century mark, and if that's enough for you, remember that this is Orlando Magic rookie Jameer Nelson's first NBA game in his adopted hometown, and there's going to be a lot of fans in attendance cheering for him.

*KEY MATCHUP:* 
 *VS*  

*INJURIES:*
Magic - Andrew DeClercq (knee), Brandon Hunter (achilles), Cuttino Mobley (groin), Kelvin Cato (ankle), Mario Kasun (knee).

Sixers - McKie (shoulder), Robinson (ankle), Dalembert (hamstring).

*STAT LEADERS:*
Points: Francis (Magic) 20.8; Iverson (76ers) 26.
Rebounds: Howard (Magic) 11.3; Dalembert (76ers) 8.5.
Assists: Francis (Magic) 6; Iverson (76ers) 7.5.
Blocks: Cato (Magic) 3.3; Iguodala (76ers) .8.
Three Pointers: Hill (Magic) 67%; Davis (76ers) 67%.
Personal Fouls: Francis (Magic) 4.2; Salmons (76ers) 5.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> The 76ers were concerned enough about the condition of Allen Iverson's left Achilles tendon to have an MRI done on it yesterday. The results were negative, according to a team official, who added that it showed that Iverson has ankle tendinitis.
> 
> The five-time all-star is listed as probable for today's 2 p.m. game against the Orlando Magic at the Wachovia Center. He attended practice yesterday at the Philadelphia College of Osteopathic Medicine but didn't work out. He was walking gingerly.
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Jameer Nelson to be honored..*



> Jameer Nelson can’t wait.
> 
> Nelson, a Chester native, is anxiously anticipating his first game in Philadelphia as a professional this afternoon when the Orlando Magic face the Sixers at the Wachovia Center.
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

After seeing how bad the first halves of the NFL games are shaping up, I've decided to watch this game live. 

Here's hoping Dalembert is playing. :gopray:


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Actual starting lineups:

Magic -
PG: Steve Francis, SG: DeShawn Stevenson, SF: Grant Hill, PF: Dwight Howard, C: Tony Battie.

76ers -
PG: Allen Iverson, SG: Willie Green, SF: Andre Iguodala, PF: Kenny Thomas, C: Marc Jackson.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Kenny Thomas gets an open 18 footer and drains it. 76ers lead 6-2.

So far the Magic are controlling their offensive glass, but it hasn't really effected the game.

Two twenty four second shot clock violations for the Magic. Sixers defense is playing a lot better this game.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

ESPN live update: http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/gameupdate?gameId=241114020&refresh=30


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Tony Battie gets a free look and tips in a Steve Francis miss. 10-4 76ers.

Then the Magic rebound a Sixers miss. Right now they have a 7-3 advantage on the boards, the Sixers need to step up here.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

And just like that off a Kenny Thomas miss, Grant Hill takes the ball up the court and nails a layup. The 76ers lead is down to 10-8.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Similar to the Phoenix game, an early lead vanished, but after an Iverson lay-up the Sixers tie the game at 12.

There's under five minutes, it's about time to put Korver and Salmons in.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Dalembert's making his third appearance of the season.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

76ers lead 29-26 with 8:11 left in the second quarter.

I'm really liking how Iverson plays alongside John Salmons.

Kevin Ollie got some time and after his performance, I hope they sit him under the bench.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Iverson nails the three putting the 76ers up 87-69. This is the most complete performance the Sixers have had in the season, no falling down big in the first half, tremendous defensive rotations.

The bad side is Kenny Thomas had another horrible outing. I'm starting to think there's some off the court problems with him, because I'm not used to seeing him string together this many bad games in a row.

Right now the rebounds are even at 45, which is a great accomplishment for the Sixers.

5:50 left in the game.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Nice win by Philadelphia today, they really played well defensively and shut down Steve Francis.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

PhillyPhanatic you're the only Sixer fan on this entire board? That sucks .


----------



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

really good win for sixers because they are no with 4-3 also dalembert played again , iverson played really good . and lets keep playing like that and winning games like that.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

It seems AI is becoming confortable with his new duties at the Point.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> PhillyPhanatic you're the only Sixer fan on this entire board? That sucks .


There are others but they aren't on as often. I blame it on the luxury tax, I can't put anywhere near the incentives I'd want to in the contracts.  

This was a great win for the Sixers, it feels good to not fall behind by double digits in a game for a change.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Another good job by PP on the game thread, i wish i didnt have class all day on weekends, and 5-10 on weekdays or id join you in the threads.


----------



## Rayza (Jul 21, 2004)

yeapz ! big props to PP for keeping the Philly page alive ! PPl who's just browsing the page, please come in here n contribute !

Good win, too bad I live in Australia and can't get all the philly games live. I just watch it on ESPN at work 

Looks like Salmons is making a big difference to this team. Sorry to say, but looks like Mckie is outta here !


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I am on everyday almost or whenever I can, but it's hard to catch Philly games here in China.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Here's a link to the boxscore.


----------

